# Do you like it when the Admins do a random restock?



## Kirbystarship (May 21, 2016)

I like it when it is random restocks than timed restocks like the mother's day flowers because it doesn't feel like their is that much lag.


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 21, 2016)

I also prefer the random restocks, since you literally have to have 100/10 wi-fi and internet speed and have a perfectly cleared schedule in order to get anything, whereas when they're restocked in random blobs, there's a lesser chance of someone taking them all and gives me a chance to nab a few.


----------



## Nightmares (May 21, 2016)

I don't like them, because I never know they're happening.....it's not like I hang around in the Shop all day


----------



## seliph (May 21, 2016)

I think Justin was posting when the carnations were restocked though, there just wasn't a timer. I kinda like that method but overall I don't really mind either way.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 21, 2016)

nvll said:


> I think Justin was posting when the carnations were restocked though, there just wasn't a timer. I kinda like that method but overall I don't really mind either way.




Yeah, I prefer restocks like the Mother's Day Carnations to the ones that have a very specific time. it lags a lot less and is less about ping.


----------



## Skyfall (May 21, 2016)

I love random restocks.  They have been the ONLY way I have ever scored buying directly from the store.  (Apart from the ones that are always available, of course.)  It's just too hard to do the regular restocks when like 100 people are trying to get something.


----------



## Heyden (May 21, 2016)

Random restock was the only time I've gotten something from this bonanza so yes


----------



## Justin (May 21, 2016)

Obviously the less scheduled ones are great if they happen to work out for you, but I'd argue they are by far less fair than the more official timed ones. Often the "random" ones end up allowing one or two users to grab the entire stock since they're far less publicized.


----------



## pandapples (May 21, 2016)

Even the restocks with 15 min or 2-3 hr notice beforehand are better than this for me, so yeah I prefer random.


----------



## mogyay (May 21, 2016)

i like both! i seem to have more luck with random ones because i can no life it and refresh the whole day but random ones tend to be for specific collectibles so it means i struggle to get the ones from the shop


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 21, 2016)

honestly, the best luck I tend to have is with the direct restocks. which fall in line somewhere between random and scheduled I'd say

of course that still requires me to be online for the restock, but hey...


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

I like timed restocks. When it's random I never find out about till 2 days later or something.


----------



## Chicha (May 21, 2016)

I think timed is better because they give a better chance for people to know about it.


----------



## Mints (May 21, 2016)

I could go with either one, I'm just afraid that someone will be hogging all those collectibles </3. Also my wifi lags a whole lot, which sucKS


----------



## f11 (May 21, 2016)

I like random restocks more.


----------



## Zane (May 21, 2016)

I admit I have a slight preference for random restocks because no lag + less competition. And I kinda prefer just missing a restock by chance instead of waiting for it, being there for it, and still getting nothing lol but thats jus me.


----------



## Ichigo. (May 21, 2016)

i think i like random restocks better. either way...it feels like the same people manage to rack up like 50% of the restocked amount every time so at least the random ones are less laggy?


----------



## Red Cat (May 22, 2016)

Justin said:


> Obviously the less scheduled ones are great if they happen to work out for you, but I'd argue they are by far less fair than the more official timed ones. Often the "random" ones end up allowing one or two users to grab the entire stock since they're far less publicized.



You don't have to release a ton at a time. If there were something like a daily restock of one collectible at a random time each day, that would be a lot more interesting than having a rush of people fighting lag at one specific time. Plus, it would reward people for frequently visiting the site instead of just logging on at one time to grab collectibles and run.


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 23, 2016)

Wow a lot of people like Random restocks I kinda agree because the lag isn't as bad. When I checked for any mothers day flowers I didn't really feel any lag.


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 24, 2016)

the timed ones. sure of course this will cause lag and everyone will gonna know about it and you may not even have a chance to get even 1 sh1t but the random can be unfair sometimes like what justin said. tbh i think all restocks should be timed so we can all have a chance.


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 24, 2016)

snoozit said:


> the timed ones. sure of course this will cause lag and everyone will gonna know about it and you may not even have a chance to get even 1 sh1t but the random can be unfair sometimes like what justin said. tbh i think all restocks should be timed so we can all have a chance.



I kinda agree I like timed restocks more but it is almost picking if you want lag or no lag.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 24, 2016)

Well, I have experienced a random restock, with the ど in stock, but only one. I didn't buy it because I wanted の. So someone else got it.

And last week was horror, so i'll say random.

Oh. Is that not what you're talking about? Well, I got nothing then.


----------



## Sholee (May 24, 2016)

I wasn't here during the mother's day event, so can someone explain how the random restock worked?


----------



## Cadbberry (May 24, 2016)

I like random restocks in a way, we know the dates but not the time and they are restocked a multitude of times, like during mothers day, that was a fun set of restocks, we didn't know when but through the weekend they were restocked at random.
I am also not just saying that because I got something that one and not this one. Or maybe with the timer randomly showing up like during halloween so its just a random alert on it


----------



## tae (May 24, 2016)

either way the system sucks donkey dick bc it either lags out too badly, ppl buy 500 of everything and nobody else gets anything, or nobody know it happens and then miss out same. 

it's a lost cause imo bc no matter what happens people will be upset and it's just a pain in the ass. 
i was gonna pray for hammers but it literally lagged so bad i couldn't even dream of landing a restock and actually getting something.


----------



## King Dorado (May 24, 2016)

Sholee said:


> I wasn't here during the mother's day event, so can someone explain how the random restock worked?



it was similar to the Spring Shamrocks sold on St. Patrick's Day-- a group of them (50-100 iirc) was initially released to shop in conjunction with or shortly after the admins' thread announcement about the one-day-only limited edition collectible.  then there were periodic random restocks thorughout the day/night.  Sometimes Justin would pop up in the thread commenting that more had just added, sometimes there was no comment.  A total of 400 were stocked and sold in the shop on Mother's Day...


----------



## Jacob (May 24, 2016)

I like knowing when collectibles are being restocked, as I am sure most people do, because I don't want to wait hours and keep on refreshing. I just wish there was a way to make the restocks more like events where the collectibles are all available, but you need to earn the currency to purchase them so it makes it like harder

the events always feel like an accomplishment when you work to get the collectibles, not just luck with the internet speed


----------



## King Dorado (May 24, 2016)

Jacob said:


> I like knowing when collectibles are being restocked, as I am sure most people do, because I don't want to wait hours and keep on refreshing. I just wish there was a way to make the restocks more like events where the collectibles are all available, but you need to earn the currency to purchase them so it makes it like harder
> 
> the events always feel like an accomplishment when you work to get the collectibles, not just luck with the internet speed



I voted in favor of the random restocks, because i've generally fared better in those, but i see the pros and cons of each.  

I think what would be really cool is if there was some sort of post-restock raffle ticket system for the disappointed buyers after major shop re-stocks.  For this restock as an example, perhaps 1 yellow letter collectible could be made available via raffle ticket, one ticket per customer, limited to those who didn't own one and who had never successfully bought one from shop.  Maybe two dark blues and two teals etc. could be made available this way for raffle.  And you could only enter one of the raffles...


----------



## Sholee (May 24, 2016)

Thanks for the explanation King Dad! (Wasn't here for the Shamrock event as well lols)

I prefer timed restock but with only a day's notice or few hour's notice. I definitely don't like random restocks, I just don't have the time or even want to refresh the shop every few minutes like I used to in the past. There's also that problem where one person can end up buying all the stock if it was random.


----------



## King Dorado (May 24, 2016)

Sholee said:


> Thanks for the explanation King Dad! (Wasn't here for the Shamrock event as well lols)



iirc the Shamrocks were restocked for about 48 hours, maybe half a day more, as the initial thread and shop stock didnt take place until about 9 pm EST on the 17th.  and i had thought there were 500 total stocked (shop price was 317 tbt) but it may have only been 400.  it was generally random restocks over that period, altho i think there were some admin heads-up posts in that thread as well...


----------

